# Vintage Zodiac watches: forgotten glory



## YuriyV

Very respectful old Swiss brand, established by Ariste Calame in 1882. Did not survive the quartz crisis after 1970s.
Also has very rich history. Was innovative company, noted by many awards and patents. 
Original design of flat pocket watches, one of first mass produced watches with power reserve (Autographic), one of first adopted 36000pbh high beat movements (SST). Etc.
And finally *world's first purpose-built "dive watch"*. Famous Sea Wolf.
These days vintage Zodiacs again become popular among watch collectors and enthusiasts.
Lets see what we have in this topic.
I'll start with iconic Sea Wolf with date complication from late 1960s
Traditional color schema: Black and White dial. Metal rotating bezel.


----------



## Dan S

My only Zodiac, a Zodia-Chron Hermetic chronograph (presumably 1960s), with a Valjoux 72 movement in a 37mm stainless case. In my opinion, it has a very attractive dial and bezel, but the case and movement are not particularly refined or well finished.


----------



## YuriyV

Affordable and elegant line of costume watches - Hermetic


----------



## journeyforce

Sadly the only thing that is wrong with the Sea-wolf is that the bezel is made of crappy plated base metal. I seriously wonder what went through Zodiac collective mindset to have a totally stainless steel dive watch that had a plated bezel

That is why I like the Sea-Skate (bezel less sea wolf) because it has the good looks and dial of the SW but not that crappy base metal bezel

Oh and you forgot to mention the Astrographic which is a totally awesome looking watch


----------



## jonsix33

Had the modern sea dragon 7750 chrono, was too big so i sold it even though it was very nice. I would love a vintage sea chron


----------



## YuriyV

Slim design. Based on very thin caliber Zodiac 52. Manual wind.
Model "Robert 1230". In 10K GF case with white and champagne dials. Mid 1960s


----------



## YuriyV

Yep, Sea Skate looks awesome.
Costume version of Sea Wolf. Was issued with black, white and charcoal dials. Black and white were luminous like Sea Wolf (triangle 3, 6, 9 and 12 markers and hands). Version with white and charcoal were more dressy. With stick markers and thin hands.
Back case bears Sea Wolf name though.


----------



## bubba48

...not so forgotten...


----------



## KasperDK

I only have one, I really do like it a lot&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Tony C.

journeyforce said:


> Sadly the only thing that is wrong with the Sea-wolf is that the bezel is made of crappy plated base metal. I seriously wonder what went through Zodiac collective mindset to have a totally stainless steel dive watch that had a plated bezel
> 
> That is why I like the Sea-Skate (bezel less sea wolf) because it has the good looks and dial of the SW but not that crappy base metal bezel


Wow - I didn't know that. Very surprising!

Did they not correct the problem sometime later in the production run ('60s, perhaps)?


----------



## Dan S

At some point I think the bezels has Bakelite inserts.


----------



## Tony C.

badbackdan said:


> At some point I think the bezels has Bakelite inserts.


Yes, but that doesn't speak to the metal used.


----------



## YuriyV

Bezels with Bakelite insert were made of plated copper alloy as well.
Later Sea Wolves and Super Sea Wolves were equipped by stainless steel bezels. But there were other problem. Bezels on later versions of Sea Wolf had have printed markers. So extensive (or complete) wear of texts and markers are common on that models.


----------



## Tony C.

Interesting. So from a critical collector standpoint, those with steel bezels and bakelite inserts should be at the top of the list.

Assuming good preservation, is it easy to distinguish between the plated and steel bezels? I assume that degradation on the former can typically be seen when viewing from the side.


----------



## YuriyV

Generally speaking, there were no different bezel versions with in the same model.
Hope we will cover these subject later in this topic. For now here is a simplified list of Sea Wolf models and their respective bezel composition
1. First generation of Sea Wolf. 10ATM case. Case number is 699(?). Plated bezel;
2. Transitive model. 20ATM case. Case number 702916. Plated bezel;
3. Second generation. 20ATM case. Case number 722916. Plated bezel;
4. Bakelite version. 20ATM case. Case number 722 946 and 722 946B. Plated bezel with Bakelite insert;
4.1. Costume version of Sea Wolf. 20ATM case. Case number 722 946 LO and 722 946B LO. 9K or 10K solid gold bezel.
5. Second version of Bakelite. 20ATM case. Case number 722 966B. Plated bezel with Bakelite insert;
6. Metal bezel Sea Wolf. 20ATM case. Case number 722 906. Stainless bezel with printed indices;
7. Super Sea Wolf. Different models (Date and DayDate versions). 70ATM case. Case numbers 722 836B and 862 836. Stainless bezel with Bakelite insert;
8. Late Sea Wolf based on newer ETA movement. 20ATM case. Stainless bezel with metal insert (like Rolex Sub/GMT).


----------



## bubba48

YuriyV said:


> Generally speaking, there were no different bezel versions with in the same model.
> Hope we will cover these subject later in this topic. For now here is a simplified list of Sea Wolf models and their respective bezel composition
> 1. First generation of Sea Wolf. 10ATM case. Case number is 699(?). Plated bezel;
> 2. Transitive model. 20ATM case. Case number 702916. Plated bezel;
> *3. Second generation. 20ATM case. Case number 722916. Plated bezel;*
> 4. Bakelite version. 20ATM case. Case number 722 946 and 722 946B. Plated bezel with Bakelite insert;
> 5. Second version of Bakelite. 20ATM case. Case number 722 966B. Plated bezel with Bakelite insert;
> 6. Metal bezel Sea Wolf. 20ATM case. Case number 722 906. Stainless bezel with printed indices;
> 7. Super Sea Wolf. Different models (Date and DayDate versions). 70ATM case. Case numbers 722 836B and 862 836. Stainless bezel with Bakelite insert;
> 8. Late Sea Wolf based on newer ETA movement. 20ATM case. Stainless bezel with metal insert (like Rolex Sub/GMT).


My bezel is effectively plated


----------



## Tomcat1960

Funny that nobody shows an image of the bakelite bezel Sea Wolf:










A similar bezel was used on the later version:










* * *​
By the way, one point left out in the introduction to this very nice thread is the fact that Zodiac had a knack for really bold shapes:




























Very Seventies? You bet.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## laikrodukas

YuriyV said:


> Generally speaking, there were no different bezel versions with in the same model.
> Hope we will cover these subject later in this topic. For now here is a simplified list of Sea Wolf models and their respective bezel composition
> 1. First generation of Sea Wolf. 10ATM case. Case number is 699(?). Plated bezel;
> 2. Transitive model. 20ATM case. Case number 702916. Plated bezel;
> 3. Second generation. 20ATM case. Case number 722916. Plated bezel;
> 4. Bakelite version. 20ATM case. Case number 722 946 and 722 946B. Plated bezel with Bakelite insert;
> 5. Second version of Bakelite. 20ATM case. Case number 722 966B. Plated bezel with Bakelite insert;
> 6. Metal bezel Sea Wolf. 20ATM case. Case number 722 906. Stainless bezel with printed indices;
> 7. Super Sea Wolf. Different models (Date and DayDate versions). 70ATM case. Case numbers 722 836B and 862 836. Stainless bezel with Bakelite insert;
> 8. Late Sea Wolf based on newer ETA movement. 20ATM case. Stainless bezel with metal insert (like Rolex Sub/GMT).


The list is missing a 20ATM case + 10K solid Gold bezel


----------



## YuriyV

laikrodukas said:


> The list is missing a 20ATM case + 10K solid Gold bezel


You are correct, sir. Updated.


----------



## YuriyV

Before we are going deeper, it is good to touch a subject many collectors interested in - serial numbers and their mapping to years of production.
First of all I'd like to say that for Zodiac it is almost impossible to say year of production by its serial number. Even if that information was ever exist, now it gone for good. The company went to bankruptcy. Changed owners many time. At least current owner (Fossil) does not have any info about this. 
We can squeeze some information from old ads, catalogs or original papers. But it is almost impossible to be certain about year of production any concrete specimen.


----------



## Akkorn

This 1966 Golden Line Chronometre got me started down the vintage watch rabbit hole. Although showing it's age it keeps near perfect time. One day I'd like to get the correct second hand.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriyV

Another interesting info - case and movement numbering system.
I'm not familiar with early history of Zodiac watches (somewhere before 1950s). Any info welcome!
After then, Zodiac marked their cases by three digit code. It was internal model number list in some sort of sequence.
Like this:


----------



## YuriyV

In early 1960s they introduced a new numbering system, containing encoded information about movement number, case material code, case model code and some modifier indices.
Like this: 722 916
There were two sets of digits. First set of three of four digits represented movement code (2 or 3 digits) and case material code. 


Material codes are (compiled from codes observed in the wild):
1 - Chrome plated;
2 - Stainless steel;
3 - Yellow gold plated;
4 - White gold plated;
5 - Soild yellow gold;
...


Second set represented three digit case model number. Probably it was consistent with earlier three digit numbering system.
Letter modifiers added sometimes in case of specific varieties. 
Below picture represents Sea Wolf case "722 946B LO" which means Zodiac 72 movement (72), stainless steel material (2), case model with rotating bezel (946), date complication with quick set (B) and 9K/10K solid gold bezel (LO)


----------



## YuriyV

Akkorn said:


> This 1966 Golden Line Chronometre got me started down the vintage watch rabbit hole. Although showing it's age it keeps near perfect time.


Beautiful 722 924. Love its chapter ring.


----------



## YuriyV

To whom is interested in case codes, please feel free to visit my Zodiac Case Numbers spreadsheet in shared Google Docs: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1s3iP1AOqcaBNIgaWi0aagUl8L7zOppSiUYkdejJUCV4
It is compiled from information taken from Internet (mainly eBay). Is not complete and has some bugs. But could serve as a reference point in crazy Zodiac world.


----------



## YuriyV

Zodiac Goldenline in yellow gold plated 723 924 case


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Zodiac is indeed a nice brand, I was looking myself for a seawolf 750 atm and a seawolf 20atm diving chrono, quite rare pieces and more expensive by now but very good quality watches and cheaper than the big brands


----------



## YuriyV

Sea Wolf no date. Case 722 916.
Black and white.


----------



## YuriyV

Zodiac Sea Wolf Automatic 10ATM especially. White dial. Case 699. Caliber 1624.


----------



## YuriyV

Magnificent WorldTime Automatic.
More common seen with Black bezel. And extremely rare burgundy red.
Earlier variation of bezel, depicting another set of world cities, exists. Would appreciate the picture.


----------



## YuriyV

From 1950s


----------



## Timeisonmyside33

I see nobody touched the GMTs yet. I know the well known model is the aerospace gmt, get here's one that's true to the title of this thread. It's an aeronaut automatic gmt. Mine is the white dial version and another member on here has the black dial (hope he doesn't mind) along with a vintage add let see some more gmt guys


----------



## schieper

I realy would like one of these in gold. https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...91RO6ADkoZr4huGb2WOkq8J3rkT4IhJDj4PAaWIjjbCCw

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## YuriyV

Very nice Aeronauts GMT out there!
What is the year of publication of that ad with Aeronaut?

Zodiac somewhere in mid 1960 changed name (due to some sort of legal constraints) Aeronaut GMT and Jet Aeronaut to Aerospace GMT and Aerospace Jet respectively.


----------



## Timeisonmyside33

I was told the publication was 1964. And that actually makes sence now that they would change the name, probably due to the Tudor aeronaut?


----------



## YuriyV

Later Bakelite bezel GMT


----------



## Kreyke

Do you guys prefer the Bakelite Bezel or the older steel one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriyV

Bakelite models are super fun with their colors and design.
Models with metal bezel are pure classic though.
Love them both.


----------



## GregoryD

Here's one I used to have. Bezel was in really good shape, which is one of the reasons I bought it in the first place. One I wish I could have back...


----------



## YuriyV

Very nice specimen. I have same with little bit wear on bezel. And without such good bracelet.


----------



## YuriyV

One of my favorite costume Zodiac watch


----------



## bloody watches

This has Just arrived in the mail
Zodiac movement 18 jewels 4 adjustments.













sorry for the blur


----------



## simplymod

Never go wrong with a reverse panda w valjoux 7733...


----------



## YuriyV

Beauty of complications:
Zodiac with Day/Day of week/Date/Month and Moon phases. 
742 908 and 743 908 models


----------



## kwill

The late 1960s were an exciting time to be interested in NASA and the moon landings - and who wasn't?! I entered high school in 1969 and somehow convinced my mother that I needed a Zodiac Aerospace GMT watch for my 16th birthday. I wore it proudly through HS and college and, unfortunately, treated it roughly. Going through some old junk I recently found it...missing it's red/blue bezel and in sad shape. If I could find a bezel (probably will be made into a hoop earring for a purple unicorn) I would have it restored.


----------



## YuriyV

Love it! It definitely deserved to be restored.


----------



## YuriyV

Various SST 36000 models


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

An SST I enjoy, but needs some attention. Runs but the quickset isn't working, and factory original crown is needed
















Eric


----------



## YuriyV

New era of super sonic transport (SST) in 1960s drew a huge interest of general public. Zodiac did genius marketing move and introduced their watch line named SST (in this context Split Second Timing). It was based on higher frequency movement working on 36000bph. All major Zodiac models (Olympos, Astrographic, Sea Wolf etc) received this movement under SST label.


----------



## YuriyV

Rare specimen. Zodiac Automatic Anti-shock. Case number 782 933.
Based on early 36000bph movement Zodaic 78-79. Chronometer grade 21j, 7 adjustments.
I seen it only once in wild.


----------



## YuriyV

Zodiac Sea Wolf Datographic
1. Early model with trapezoid date aperture;
2. Common mid 1960s rectangular date;
Featuring black dial Sea Wolf


----------



## t4halo

Mine isn't nearly old enough to be called vintage. Mid 90's Marine Life.

T4


----------



## YuriyV

Some Bakelite bezel Sea Wolves. 722 946.


----------



## ai7

YuriyV said:


> Another interesting info - case and movement numbering system.
> I'm not familiar with early history of Zodiac watches (somewhere before 1950s). Any info welcome!
> After then, Zodiac marked their cases by three digit code. It was internal model number list in some sort of sequence.
> Like this:
> View attachment 12830789


YuriyV, thanks for your awesome posts! I'm loving this thread--great stuff.

Quick question for you (or anyone else who might know): Can you tell me more about the watch at the bottom of those pictures (triple date+moonphase, case number 815, I think)? For example, does it have a formal or informal name?

I also really liked the other related models you posted (742 908 and 743 908) and would be excited to learn more about those, too.

Thanks!


----------



## YuriyV

1. In older Zodiac catalogs (begin of 1950s) the triple date model in GF case named as 905 Zodiac Calendar.
2. Then in 1955 GF case named as Edward 1736.
3. In 1961 catalog 
- GF case named as Grant 1737
- SS case names as Leonard 1732
4. In 1964 catalog 743 908 model in GF case named as Grant 1737
5. In 1966 catalog 743 908 model
- GF case named as Grant 1737B (black dial)
- SS case names as Leonard 1732W (white dial)

Something like this.


----------



## ai7

Thanks so much. I'm going to keep my eye out for them... (Do you see them in the wild much?)

Cheers!


----------



## YuriyV

They are around. It is possible to get Grant 1737B or Leonard 1732W in good cosmetic condition up to $500 sometimes. 
Earlier Zodiac Calendar a bit more expensive. 
Good luck! Don't forgot to show us what you got then!


----------



## ai7

Thanks--I'll be looking! If I'm so lucky, this will be the first place I post any pics! |>


----------



## YuriyV

More very smart costume Zodiac watches from 1960s


----------



## pascal_cl

I owned one,all titanium and sold it,now i'm really sorry,i think they are good watches.


----------



## YuriyV

Zodiac Olympos mystery dial. 
Many color variations of inner disk exist for stainless case. Blue, green, red...


----------



## pamaro

YuriyV said:


> Various SST 36000 models


I have your second watch in another version. Cal. 88.


----------



## YuriyV

Correction. It should be cal.86
Caliber 88 has date complication. Caliber 86 - day/date.
Like that dial, BTW.


----------



## YuriyV

Sea Wolf 722 906


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Long gone, maybe but not forgotten gems to Vintage enthusiasts. 
My reverse panda gets a ton of wrist time.

_


----------



## georges zaslavsky

YuriyV said:


> Sea Wolf 722 906


Did these models have screw down crowns?


----------



## texas aggies

Thanks for posting. Cool stuff and good information here. It is not often you see much on old Zodiacs. Here is mine. I believe it to be 1968-ish Aerospace GMT. I actually have a couple of the recent "remakes" as well, which are actually pretty nice watches too.


----------



## YuriyV

georges zaslavsky said:


> Did these models have screw down crowns?


No, they did not. Just regular crown with inner rubber gaskets.
Screw down crown was implemented in their younger brother - Super Sea Wolf.


----------



## YuriyV

texas aggies said:


> Thanks for posting. Cool stuff and good information here. It is not often you see much on old Zodiacs. Here is mine. I believe it to be 1968-ish Aerospace GMT. I actually have a couple of the recent "remakes" as well, which are actually pretty nice watches too.


Very nice specimen of Aerospace GMT with solid gold bezel.


----------



## YuriyV

First generation of Super Sea Wolf


----------



## YuriyV

Some Zodiacs in gold plated cases


----------



## YuriyV

Blaze Orange models with Bakelite bezel


----------



## Giotime

I have an interest in the Zodiac Glorious. When did this model first come out and does it carry a particular mechanism? Did it come in a variety of cases? Is it a more or less desirable model in the Zodiac hierarchy? On eBay I see some that sold for hundreds of dollars and many others that only sold for less than one hundred. Seems confusing. Thanks


----------



## YuriyV

Glorious is a Zodiac's costume model line from 1950s (see first picture) and early 1960s (see second picture).
They were issued in different sizes (men's and women's), with and without hacking feature, manual and automatic, in gold color and stainless cases, with and without date complication.
I saw Glorious models with manual winding ETA 1080, automatic AS1361 and up to later Zodiac 70-72. Probably other calibers were used.
As other costume watches, they are not so popular as diver, chrono etc. So not as expensive. But still cool watches. And are good addition to any vintage collection.


----------



## YuriyV

Zodiac Autographic


----------



## YuriyV

722 966 and 762 966 with shovel hands


----------



## YuriyV

Nice Sea Wolf duo. Men's and Women's
Ad print is ca 1963


----------



## YuriyV

Nice early Sea Skate


----------



## garethmunden

Hello all. My first post. 
I'm on the look out for a Bakelite bezel for this Zodaic. Borrowed the picture from a previous post (thank you) 
Mine (don't have a good picture at the moment) is in bad shape. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Tonystix

Hello and welcome!


----------



## garethmunden

YuriyV said:


> Nice early Sea Skate
> View attachment 13122219
> 
> View attachment 13122221


This is a stunning example. Love it.


----------



## VintageChris

YuriyV said:


> Some Bakelite bezel Sea Wolves. 722 946.


This last one is incredible! Is it original condition? I dont think I've ever seen this colour way on a watch before.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack

Here are a few of mine, vintage and re-issue.


----------



## YuriyV

VintageChris said:


> This last one is incredible! Is it original condition?..


Yes it is original. Zodiac used to use several colors for luminous markers.


----------



## YuriyV

> Here are a few of mine, vintage and re-issue.


Very nice collection!


----------



## YuriyV

Another Rally red/black Bakelite bezel Sea Wolf


----------



## abzack

YuriyV said:


> Very nice collection!


Thanks! I think these re-issues are well done.


----------



## laikrodukas

At least they do not have "Since NNNN" year inscription on the dial!


----------



## abzack

another Seawolf


----------



## abzack

SST.


----------



## YuriyV

Later Zodiac Sea Wolf Automatic Chronograph 406.47.50


----------



## abzack

another SST 36000


----------



## YuriyV

Zodiac Sea Wolf II Chronograph. Quartz.
Latest pre-Fossil model line.


----------



## titaniumshoe

The zodiac panda and reverse panda chronos are beautiful, wish watchmakers would make them again.


----------



## YuriyV

The last vintage line of Super Sea Wolf produced in pre-Fossil era.
"Saw-shape" bezel.


----------



## Oceankid

YuriyV said:


> The last vintage line of Super Sea Wolf produced in pre-Fossil era.
> "Saw-shape" bezel.


Very chunky. Looks like it could survive a nuclear blast! What is the approximate date of production?

- - - Updated - - -



YuriyV said:


> The last vintage line of Super Sea Wolf produced in pre-Fossil era.
> "Saw-shape" bezel.


Very chunky. Looks like it could survive a nuclear blast! What is the approximate date of production?


----------



## YuriyV

Indeed. It is serious device. Was able to withstand 1000 atm (it is about 1.5km of depth).
And note that numbers on dial, used for translation to decompression chart. Real tool watch for professional divers.
It was in production somewhere between 1994-2002.


----------



## dandsoo




----------



## Dowantwatches

My 3... love them.


----------



## Oceankid

For those of you who have put up with my postings about getting this or that watch from estate sales to re-sell for funds to buy a watch, this is the watch: Zodiac Sea Wolf SST 36000 Diver's Watch. 

The watch is large at 39-40mm. The sweep hand is truly a sweep; it glides across the dial. 

Now to the servicing. As usual, YuryV did an excellent job. I could not be any happier. It's been 6 hours since I started the accuracy test, and it has not missed a beat (pun intended). I put it on a black NATO strap from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## laikrodukas

Great piece!


----------



## YuriyV

Selection of Zodiac Hermetic 24h family - Jet Aeronaut and Aerospace Jet.


----------



## laikrodukas

This quatro punches the eyes out!


----------



## YuriyV

Lets Skate!


----------



## Dowantwatches

Awesome combo Yuriy!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Here's mine


















Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ante2

Need to help identify this Zodiac I got in a lot and what movement it has (landeron 258?). Tried searching for it but no luck. I also need to find a back case, hand for the sub dial and glass ring (if the watch came with one). Size is 36mm without crown.


----------



## Dan S

I think it’s a Landeron, but I would guess cal 48 or 148. I think you might also need a sweep hand and a decent pusher. Quite a project. Someone might say that this watch is more qualified as a donor than a recipient, but that’s your choice.


----------



## Ante2

Thats true, might be an earlier version of a x48 landeron movement. I do think its a worthy project for a black dial Zodiac chronograph. Glass is an easy fix, and identical pusher and hands (they seems to be generic, in fact I do think I have a spare landeron with fitting and correct pusher and hands). Back cover would probably be impossible to find original (if it did have a non-generic stamp), but finding a fitting one should not be that hard (?) to find. Lot of generic watches with the same Landeron movement where produced that could be used for parts. But maybe im a bit to optimistic?


----------



## Stochastinaut

Here's my zodiac aerospace jet since this thread got raised from the dead lol.


----------



## YuriyV

Very nice 758 Hermetic 24h!


----------



## YuriyV

Rare Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 36000.
Has same water resistance features as regular Super Sea Wolf. And adding day feature and high beat movement.


----------



## YuriyV

*Calling vintage Zodiac enthusiasts...*

...to visit this topic and share opinion if Zodiac deserves its own forum here on WUS!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-no-zodiac-watch-brands-forums-4969167.html


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Calling vintage Zodiac enthusiasts...*

I think that we already have an adequate Zodiac thread here on Vintage/PW - that was even initiated by the same OP! - with which this could be amalgamated (so that's what I will do).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## stuartb12

Adding my vintage 2-register chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriyV

Mid 1970s quartz Sea Wolf ref# 1192 414


----------



## Dan S

YuriyV said:


> Mid 1970s quartz Sea Wolf ref# 1192 414


Now THAT is a dedicated Zodiac collector. ;-)


----------



## wl1150

stuartb12 said:


> Adding my vintage 2-register chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woahh... I want


----------



## wl1150

stuartb12 said:


> Adding my vintage 2-register chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woahh... I want


----------



## Dowantwatches

That 2-chrono is absolutely GORGEOUS! Do want. On my very short list of grail's.


----------



## Shum

I cleaned and serviced this Hermetic in june.


----------



## wl1150

^ Very pretty.. Gonna look into a vintage Zodiac


----------



## DBSHOW

These are all great! Very nice collection!


----------



## DBSHOW

Really love these vintage WorldTimers! Beautiful! 


YuriyV said:


> Magnificent WorldTime Automatic.
> More common seen with Black bezel. And extremely rare burgundy red.
> Earlier variation of bezel, depicting another set of world cities, exists. Would appreciate the picture.
> View attachment 12840489
> 
> View attachment 12840491


----------



## KeithTr

Hi - I'm looking for some information on an early Zodiac that appears to be a Glorious model but perhaps a sample or early version. FYI, my grandfather started the US distributorship for Zodiac and my father was involved in the business until the 1970s. In my youth, I spent an entire summer putting watchbands on watches. I met both Rene and Maurice Calame and visited the factory in La Chaux de Fonds / Le Locle Switzerland near Neuchatel. Thanks in advance!







.

Any information appreciated


----------



## YuriyV

Closest model to this, I've seen in 1952 Zodiac catalog, is Zodiac Captain ref # 8088
Unfortunately not much information is available from that period.


----------



## Grossisten

Hi,

I have a story similars to yours (I think I also mentioned this in the www.vintagezodiacs.com forum) - my father was Zodiacs agent in Denmark and I also visited the factory and met the Calames. It could be fun to have a chat at one point to exchange Zodiac stories!



KeithTr said:


> Hi - I'm looking for some information on an early Zodiac that appears to be a Glorious model but perhaps a sample or early version. FYI, my grandfather started the US distributorship for Zodiac and my father was involved in the business until the 1970s. In my youth, I spent an entire summer putting watchbands on watches. I met both Rene and Maurice Calame and visited the factory in La Chaux de Fonds / Le Locle Switzerland near Neuchatel. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 15434945
> .
> 
> Any information appreciated


----------



## Tickclic

Here are 2 SW's I have bought in the last year. The one with the metal Bezel is being serviced now,the one with the gold acrylic(not bakelite I've been told)bezel is going to be service next. Both of these came with original bracelets, cases and manuals


----------



## Grossisten

Would you be willing to share the manuals? For instance by posting photos of each page? This would be greatly appreciated!

This is my SeaWolf by the way, aftermarket bracelet:


















Tickclic said:


> View attachment 15729052
> View attachment 15729057
> Here are 2 SW's I have bought in the last year. The one with the metal Bezel is being serviced now,the one with the gold acrylic(not bakelite I've been told)bezel is going to be service next. Both of these came with original bracelets, cases and manuals
> View attachment 15729052
> View attachment 15729057


----------



## Tickclic

I have yet another Sea Wolf on its way,comes with box and papers. That's 3 Sea Wolf's that I have bought , got the whole package.
I will try to take some photos of the manuals,all I have for a digital camera is my cell. Give me some time,I'll see how it works out. I'll do my best. I'm writing myself a note on this project. Should I post the photos here in the vintage section??


----------



## Grossisten

Tickclic said:


> I have yet another Sea Wolf on its way,comes with box and papers. That's 3 Sea Wolf's that I have bought , got the whole package.
> I will try to take some photos of the manuals,all I have for a digital camera is my cell. Give me some time,I'll see how it works out. I'll do my best. I'm writing myself a note on this project. Should I post the photos here in the vintage section??


I would love to see those manuals - cell phone photos should be fine. Or use a scanner app, if you have one? I'm using TurboScan, its very effective.


----------



## DonLuis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffidle123

YuriyV said:


> Some Zodiacs in gold plated cases


 Hi, any chance you could please provide some information about the bottom watch? Gold one with the silver dial. I have one without the date but can't find much information on it. Thank you.


----------



## YuriyV

ruffidle123 said:


> Hi, any chance you could please provide some information about the bottom watch? Gold one with the silver dial. I have one without the date but can't find much information on it. Thank you.


It is ref #723 921. Your No Date will be #702 921.
Date model is present in 1964 Zodiac catalog as model name PAGEANTRY style 1759
These are dated as from early 1960s


----------



## ruffidle123

YuriyV said:


> It is ref #723 921. Your No Date will be #702 921.
> Date model is present in 1964 Zodiac catalog as model name PAGEANTRY style 1759
> These are dated as from early 1960s
> View attachment 17056316


Thank you for the quick response. The backing has 703 921 and its running a 70-72 movement. I'm curious about the best way to find information on watches? I can't seem to find catalogs or much of anything on these new watches.


----------



## YuriyV

Here is a book regarding some aspects of vintage Zodiac watch collecting:








"Collecting Vintage Zodiac watches" book


"Collecting Vintage Zodiac watches" is a catalog book containing picture illustrations, prices and archive of old Zodiac ads and catalogs for most popular Zodiac model lines: Sea Wolf, Sea Skate, Super Sea Wolf, Sea-Chron, Aeronaut and Aerospace. Full color, large size, 230 pages. The book will...




www.watchuseek.com




It contains mostly sport and tool watches. And does not have your particular model.
But many Zodiac models utilized 70-72. So were very similar to this.


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## ruffidle123

YuriyV said:


> Here is a book regarding some aspects of vintage Zodiac watch collecting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Collecting Vintage Zodiac watches" book
> 
> 
> "Collecting Vintage Zodiac watches" is a catalog book containing picture illustrations, prices and archive of old Zodiac ads and catalogs for most popular Zodiac model lines: Sea Wolf, Sea Skate, Super Sea Wolf, Sea-Chron, Aeronaut and Aerospace. Full color, large size, 230 pages. The book will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It contains mostly sport and tool watches. And does not have your particular model.
> But many Zodiac models utilized 70-72. So were very similar to this.


I have a feeling this hobby Is going to get expensive! The more I research the more watches get added to my Christmas list.


----------

